# Standard Battery Sizes



## PEU (Jul 22, 2004)

I hope it helps the machinists here, I have it printed as a reference near my lathe.






(data extracted from the duracell webpage)

Pablo


----------



## pbarrette (Jul 22, 2004)

Hi Pablo,

I think your AAA diagram is wrong. It's showing the exact same values as the AA diagram.

This is what I got from the same website:
(Pic removed, see above)

pb


----------



## PEU (Jul 22, 2004)

now is corrected! Thanks

Pablo


----------



## dat2zip (Aug 13, 2004)

N Cell dimensions from the Duracell Web site.


----------



## mrsinbad (Aug 24, 2004)

What about ANSI standards for C and D sized cells?


----------



## flashlightlens (Aug 24, 2004)

Here's the "non-graphical" table of some more sizes:





How about the PDF of the above. - a little easier to read.

Lithiums? Here:





...and the PDF...


----------



## Lucero (Sep 4, 2006)

:rock::rock::rock:

Oldie, but a goodie.


----------

